# BBS Prima Donna... how to tell?



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

How can someone tell the difference between BBS RS and BBS RS Prima Donnas? Besides the colors what makes these different and how can they be truly authentic and not built by someone with regular RS' as a look-a-like? 
I would like to see this topic discussed since the set for sale in the classifieds is for sale and the topic should be discussed here.
Thanks for the great idea banshee1








Current set for sale in 5x100 classifieds and idk where else:

_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco87* »_
16X7
5 X 114.3
ET45 (perfect ET for adapters)
60.0mm Centrebore
These are 100% Origional BBS RS 137
White Centre
Polished Lip (As of right now in need of refinishing)
Gold Bolts individually stamped BBS
Red Centre Caps, Gold and white screw cap
First picture is used as REFERANCE only, if the owner of the car is on these forums and want the picture taken done, please let me know and i will do so.








Pictures of the actual wheels



























From:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4024038


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: BBS Prima Donna... how to tell? (pyro2001vr6)*

As far as i know, we will have to contact BBS Japan as they are all imported, thats what Michael told me.


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: BBS Prima Donna... how to tell? (ThatGuy)*

I think real Prima Donna's had a gold band painted around the center cap if i am not mistaken


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: BBS Prima Donna... how to tell? (MarkeeeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkeeeVR6* »_I think real Prima Donna's had a gold band painted around the center cap if i am not mistaken 

I think your thinking of the Super RS in Prima Donna:








Never seen a regular sized RS with that styled cap


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: BBS Prima Donna... how to tell? (pyro2001vr6)*

I always looked at it this way......
both the Prima Donnas and Super RSs were carry overs by BBS japan of the RS wheel style long after BBS Germany stopped making them.
So, would it really matter is you had a new set of Primas or a set of older RSs built into replicas? IMO, not really.
That said, if you really wanted to tell, I think the key would be in the location of manufacture. Older RS were made in germany were as all the "real" Prima Donna wheels would have been made in Japan. My import model REs say made in japan, so I would assume the forged RSs would the say the same. Along the same lines, they also prob have the "FORGED" stamping BBS japan puts on all it's Forged wheels as well.
--------
I believe the above poster is also correct that the larger ones were the one that had the gold band. iirc it went like this..... they first released a prima donna in 16" and 17",,, than later discontinued those sizes upon the release of the Super RS and came out with a prima donna with the gold ring in 18" and 19" sizes... Now the Prima Donna, in all sizes, is completely discontinued.


----------

